# ONR questions



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

1. Is there any merit in keeping a microfibre soaking in a solution of ONR to quickly wipe down light dusting on panels on a morning, rather than a full ONR wash? 

2. I have been using ONR for a couple of months now as the car is mainly very lightly dirty (sometimes just dust as above). How is the ONR affected when I revert to a full 2BM wash (usual decontaminant if necessary, snowfoam, shampoo, dry then QD)? Is the coating much reduced, or removed completely?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

1. You could keep a towel soaking in ONR without issue as long as you use distilled water.

2. ONR polymers as short lived and are quickly removed once you use harsh chemicals on them. 
If your car is dirty I suggest you pre wash it (snow foam, tfr...the works) and then just ONR it instead of using a standard shampoo. The pre wash should remove most of the muck so it will be safe enough to use ONR.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the reply A&J, along the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No problem! Glad to help


----------

